
Student engineers build hyperloop test pods with commercial-class top speeds - 0xbxd
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1347329
======
_Schizotypy
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
speed_rail#Speed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail#Speed)
[https://www.goeuro.com/trains/high-speed](https://www.goeuro.com/trains/high-
speed)

------
jcranmer
The max speed in service for HSR is usually around 300-350km/h, or 200-220mph.
The speed records for trainsets that are in service (as opposed to setups that
are designed to push the speed envelope) is about 400km/h or so, although
France has pushed special TGVs past 500km/h.

